# Tube query



## LondonDragon (29 Oct 2008)

Just need to place an order for new tubes and just want to get the right ones this time.

What are the differences between:

24 Watt High Output FHO

24 Watt High Output HO

24 Watt High Output FQ

and which are right for planted tanks???

thanks


----------



## JamesC (29 Oct 2008)

First two are the same:
HO - High Output
FHO - Fluorescent High Output

FQ I've never heard of. Where did you get it from?

James


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Oct 2008)

JamesC said:
			
		

> FQ I've never heard of. Where did you get it from?



Thanks James, I got it from lampspecs daylight section.


----------



## JamesC (29 Oct 2008)

Not sure TBH. Never paid much notice to it before. Think it may be just the way Osram code their tubes. I'm just interested in the Kelvin and colour rendition values.

James


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Oct 2008)

I just bought two 24w Sylvanias and two Philips from that section.  Couldn't tell you what they're like though as I don't have my luminaire yet 

Lampspecs certainly shipped quickly though!  Cheap postage too (on items under 3ft) - Â£2.95 postage on 4 24w tubes and a PC tube.


----------



## GreenNeedle (29 Oct 2008)

Its probably something like where the American sellers call all T8 tubes VHO (very high output. lol)  They are the same W per inch as the english ones which don't say VHO.

AC


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Nov 2008)

Thanks guys, I need to buy 6 tubes for my Rio, I was thinking most Daylight tubes 65k, can I used all the same or its best to mix them with different kelvin??? thanks


----------



## JamesM (1 Nov 2008)

The daylight 6500k bulbs I find a little too green by themselves, and the Skywhite 8800k bulbs are a little too white for my liking... so I used 1 of each and get just the right colour rendition


----------



## JamesC (1 Nov 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> The daylight 6500k bulbs I find a little too green by themselves, and the Skywhite 8800k bulbs are a little too white for my liking... so I used 1 of each and get just the right colour rendition


I'll second that. I find 6,500k tubes too green just by themselves. 865's are very green. 965's are a bit better. With that many tubes I'd mix and match with some 4,000k and grolux. Grolux's really bring out the colours in fish like cardinals.

James


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Nov 2008)

i find my 8800 make cardinals look beautiful, real vivid.

ive got 4 in my 120 luminaire as of 2 days ago.


----------



## GreenNeedle (1 Nov 2008)

I did these pics a while back similar to JamesCs test but I had a white background which really shows the differences.

This is my 4500K on its own:





This is my 6500K on its own:




And this is the 2 together:




AC


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the photos Andy, going to study that and also James photos and see what suits me best.
I think I might mix 3 & 3 or 2 & 2 & 2!! still to decided! choices choices....


----------

